# Power sand and time it takes to put fish in



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

We recently bought a bag of power sand from a lfs. I read that if there's hole in the bag than the water will be very cloudy. I noticed a couple of holes smaller than 1 mm. Would this really effect the soil? And since i am changing out substrates, how long should I expect to wait till I can put the fish back in?


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

What's "power sand"?


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

ADA power sand? From the sounds of things you left it in the bag and added it to your tank? If that is the case the power sand goes under the soil and out of the bag, very thin layer


----------



## bijoon (Nov 20, 2006)

No, we havnt done anything yet. And yes I do mean ADA power sand.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

Ahh! ADA Power Sand. Never used it but as stated, it goes under the substrate in a thin layer.

Never heard of the holes in the bag issue... why would holes in the bag cause water to go cloudy??

You may want to ask the question in the ADG sponsor forum; they sell ADA products.


----------



## Ajax (Apr 3, 2006)

I am assuming you are taking down a current set-up with a filter that has already been cycled? If you make sure you keep those bacteria alive (keep the filter running through a bucket of de-chlorinated water) you could probably expect very few if any fish loss after about a week. 

I just took down my set-up & put a new one in a little over a week ago. I checked my nitrates, nitrites & ammonia & all were good after a week. I went ahead & put some fish & shrimp in, and have only lost 1 fish that jumped out last night.  

Oh & both of my set-ups were with the ADA line (Aquasoil, Powersand & Tourmaline BC). Make sure you do 30% water changes every 3 days, & you should be ok assuming that you have a good seasoned filter.


----------

